# How to wash bagged Aragonite Reef Sands?



## soedmond (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi, I am new to saltwater tank. I recently purchased a bag of Aragonite Reef Sands from CaribSea. I am just wondering how should I wash it, using salt water? freshwater? or tap water? Any suggestion. Thanks a lot for your advice.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Was this the bag that's already wet inside? If so.. I wouldn't wash that I would think but I could be wrong.

Usually if I get dry used sand I pop it in a bucket and give it a rinse under the tap. I just can't recall what I did with saltwater stuff.

I am sure someone will chime in soon


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Put sand in the basket (flat one is better) and put fresh water. Move sand with hands and you see the waste will floating on the top. Empty water and repeat 2-3 times. Do it outside or use floor drain the basement. You do not want sand will get to the kitchen drain

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The way I "rinse" is to put the substrate in the aquarium, slowly fill the aquarium ~1/4 to 1/2 way with FW so that the substrate isn't disturbed and get a milky water column. Putting a plate/bucket lid where the water enters will help in not disturbing the sand bed.

Then I "gravel vac" to get the super fine particles out. You might find that you may have to refill the aquarium once or twice while doing this. IMHO, it saves your back, losing sand down the drain and a overall a "tidier" method. One will not get it to rince 100% clear as aragonite will crumble from just rubbing against each other in the process. Save some water too 

Once you feel that you've got _*most*_ of the fine bits out, push the sand to one side of the aquarium and use a clean towel, ShamWow (works BRILLIANTLY) or "Python system" to remove as much of the FW.

Spread the sand out evenly again and then fill w/NSW 1/4-1/3 of the way up as you did in the rinsing phase. Gently move the the substrate to the bottom for the LR foundation or as you put the LR down, rolling it prior to setting it down to get all the air out. Make sure that it hits the bottom glass and wiggle is around so that it's not going to shift should in future addition of a sand burrowing fish dig in around it...don't want it to topple over...ugh...

Fill w/SW as aquascaping goes up.

JME, HTH


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

and that's why Wilson is the Bomb.


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm quite anal when it comes to putting things in my tank...I rinse sand a little at a time, always with RODI, once the bag is all rinsed I then let it settle for a few days in a bucket while changing the water every day.

Tap water does not go near my tank and nothing in my tank gets rinsed in tap water. If I have issues with my tank I can always rule out bad product water 

HTH, and welcome to the salty side, be prepared for your wallet to get a lot lighter 



soedmond said:


> Hi, I am new to saltwater tank. I recently purchased a bag of Aragonite Reef Sands from CaribSea. I am just wondering how should I wash it, using salt water? freshwater? or tap water? Any suggestion. Thanks a lot for your advice.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

LOL...thanks Cid...just finding other ways to get from A to B as I'm not as young as I used to be


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I hear ya Naoko but it I also forget to mention it all depends on their water source. In the GTA, it's not as bad as one perceives it to be. Again, get to know your area and your home plumbing. Older homes built pre 1955 used lead piping.

Looking in the grand scheme of things, the amount of "junk" of tap water in the residual/retentive water of the rinsed sand is minuscule compared to the overall components in NSW and the process when the LR cures. When the system has matured, source water for top off and making NSW for water changes is another issue altogether .

JM2C



Naoko said:


> I'm quite anal when it comes to putting things in my tank...I rinse sand a little at a time, always with RODI, once the bag is all rinsed I then let it settle for a few days in a bucket while changing the water every day.
> 
> Tap water does not go near my tank and nothing in my tank gets rinsed in tap water. If I have issues with my tank I can always rule out bad product water
> 
> HTH, and welcome to the salty side, be prepared for your wallet to get a lot lighter


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Get Something flat like a pan.
Then put in a few cups at a time.
And wash it with tap.


It takes some time, But it works great.

I hate it when it get too milky in the display tank.




Btw Id love to say wash it in ro/di but i dont think thats realistic.


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

I use carib sea sand and never wash, just dump it in and wait for it too settle.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

For a single 17lb dry bag of substrate, it is "mentally" and physically manageable to wash as shiver mentioned. Doing 2+ bags or the 40lb bag can get VERY tedious .


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Quite true Wilson, like I said, I'm quite anal when it comes to adding things to my tank 
My home is relatively new ~15 years, my tap water comes in at ~210 on the TDS meter, I can only imagine what it is on older homes pre 1955 

However, there are a few beautiful tanks out here using tap water with good old reliable Prime...



wtac said:


> I hear ya Naoko but it I also forget to mention it all depends on their water source. In the GTA, it's not as bad as one perceives it to be. Again, get to know your area and your home plumbing. Older homes built pre 1955 used lead piping.
> 
> Looking in the grand scheme of things, the amount of "junk" of tap water in the residual/retentive water of the rinsed sand is minuscule compared to the overall components in NSW and the process when the LR cures. When the system has matured, source water for top off and making NSW for water changes is another issue altogether .
> 
> JM2C


----------

